# Teak and Mahogany



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is good to have time to spend in the shop. I have been to busy with life, This is a cane I started last year. Just now getting back to it. The handle is Mahogany and the shaft is a 36 inch teak flag pole that mounts on the back of a boat. I found it at a flea market for $5, When I finish shaping the handle I am going to do a few inches of either fish scale or basket weave from the base of the handle down the shaft.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Teak flag pole from a boat, how cool a find! This week at garage sales I found an old bar clamp I can use for cane making and an antique, circa. 1900, New Home sewing machine I got for my G-son, he makes tables with the bases. I usually don't find much stuff I can use at garage sales/flea markets. But its fun to look.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You did good on the hunt. I use the bar clamp to hole my cane handles in place when gluing the handle to the shaft.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The fish scale will look good when done ,I have looked at early Japanese style of doing these and will probably have a go at it but using a carp carved fish for the handle /It will add to then finish

post some pics whilst carving it will be interesting to follow it through the process

good luck


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Really cool cane

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

How's this one progressing?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodnogdog said:


> How's this one progressing?


Slowly Rodngdog. Hope to back to it this weekend.


----------

